# GTA LFS With Varied Lighting Rigs



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi gang, as the title says... I'm looking for aquarium stores in the GTA that have displays set up allowing me to compare lights from various manufacturers.

Chasing images in Google and vids on YouTube is fine, but my wife and I are at the point where we'd like to start seeing lights on tanks in person.

I'my currently considering the following lighting options:
- 2X Kessil a360we
- 2X Radion xr30w
- 1X Maxspect Razor 420r 300 16000k

I may, down the road, supplement the LEDs with T5HO.

This for my 79g build ... 48" x 19.6" X 19.6".

Please tell me where I can head to see these lights in real life


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Coral Reef Shop is running Kessil 

Reef Boutique is running Maxspect Razor


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Reef boutique is also running radion G3 pros on their huge acrylic tank. You're in ajax so its quite the drive... especially if you're going to burlington for the kessils. 

In canada, kessils are somewhat not as popular... not many stores have them. Too bad as the kessils i hear u really need to see to believe.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I am in east end Toronto and you are welcome to view my Kessils. I run the A160W and A360W on all of my tanks 
Beautiful lights


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Bullet said:


> I am in east end Toronto and you are welcome to view my Kessils. I run the A160W and A360W on all of my tanks
> Beautiful lights


I agreed Kessils best nature look 
Go with 2 or 3 A160we tuna blue you will love them
http://reefbuilders.com/2015/01/06/kessil-a160we-led-spotlight-review-the-best-gets-even-better/
Buy here and get free shipping http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Kessil-a160we-Tuna-Blue-Controllable.html


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

> I am in east end Toronto and you are welcome to view my Kessils. I run the A160W and A360W on all of my tanks Beautiful lights


Thanks, Bullet. That's really kind. Let me wrap my head around some of the other questions I have about reef-keeping and then I'll take you up on that. Do you prefer coffee, tea, or beer? 



> Reef boutique is also running radion G3 pros on their huge acrylic tank.


Thanks for the tip. Actually, the drive might be nice. We have a six month old and are frequently looking for weekend field trips to help get us all out of the house.



> I agreed Kessils best nature look
> Go with 2 or 3 A160we tuna blue you will love them
> http://reefbuilders.com/2015/01/06/k...s-even-better/
> Buy here and get free shipping http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-st...trollable.html


Frankly, I love the look of Kessils in and on the tank. The shimmer is wonderful. Do you really think that two A160WEs will deliver enough light to promote coral growth in a tank like mine? I know that it's a fairly shallow tank (19.6" before sand and overflow take some of the depth out); but want to make sure that I'm making a good home for my corals.

Thanks for the replies gang.

-- Pat


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Yah go check out colin's store. Reef boutique. Their tank in the front is huge.

In my opinion, two A160wes are pushing it. Bullet can totally chime in since he has the actual A160WEs. You can totally cover the tank, its just dark spots in the middle/corners. Nvm i'll let bullet chime in. A160we would be more suitable for 18x18's, A360wes for 24x24. I believe thats the guideline on the website. I did some extensive researching to see if i could use an A160we for my 24x24x12 cube.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

y4zhuang said:


> Yah go check out colin's store. Reef boutique. Their tank in the front is huge.
> 
> In my opinion, two A160wes are pushing it. Bullet can totally chime in since he has the actual A160WEs. You can totally cover the tank, its just dark spots in the middle/corners. Nvm i'll let bullet chime in. A160we would be more suitable for 18x18's, A360wes for 24x24. I believe thats the guideline on the website. I did some extensive researching to see if i could use an A160we for my 24x24x12 cube.


Thanks for your comment and perspective, I look forward to hearing from Bullet. Your thoughts jive with what I'm reading but, like I said, I have had no real world experience with any of these lights.

I'm sort of leaning towards either two a360wes or... a combo of two a160wes mounted left and right with a radion xr30w in the centre.

-- Pat


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Amazingly you might want to check out big Al's Scarborough since they run quite a few different lights on their tanks and have a few on demo. 

Once you find the light you like at big Al's then go to another store to buy if you want to save 30-40%


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Once you find the light you like at big Al's then go to another store to buy if you want to save 30-40%


This is very questionable today with the current rate. all small stores that I seen increased prices, but not big all. At least it is the case for items i was looking for. The only problem BAs do not have all stuff

the same price and BA will be cheaper because there is a better warranty and no shipping

http://www.bigalspets.ca/hydra-fiftytwo-led-lighting-system-white.html

http://www.goreef.com/Aqua-Illumination-Hydra-Fifty-Two-LED-PRE-ORDER.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

